# No Sympathy for Stupidity



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

I wasn't going to share this on LJ's because I was so ashamed of what I did, but my wife told me I had to. It can definitely be inserted into that "no sympathy for stupidity" category of carelessness in the shop. In other words, I got into a fight with my tablesaw and lost - badly. The irony is this didn't need to have happened if I'd just done the safety stuff on the saw I should have done a long, long time ago.

I was trimming edges off pieces of oak in preparation for glueup making cutting boards. Got down to the last piece and wouldn't you know, my hand slipped off the push block I was using and went into the blade. Luckily my reflexes were good enough to yank my hand out before doing damage across the palm, but my thumb wasn't so lucky.

Where'd I go wrong? First, I shouldn't have been wearing a dadburn glove - that's for durn burn sure! Second, I could have been trimming with the blade guard on instead of hanging on the wall. Third, I could have designed, made, and used a much better push stick/block/apparatus than I was using.

Anyway, here's the "no sympathy for stupidity" photos (17 stitches - 3 inside and 14 outside). Stitches are now out and am getting anxious to get back into the shop although it'll still be awhile.



















Be careful out there! You only get one chance to keep all your digits.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

OUCH!


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Ouch is right! You paid the tuition and we get the lesson. Take care of that injury and be safe.


----------



## Tooch (Apr 6, 2013)

OH COME OOOOOONNNNN!!! that doesn't look so bad!!! yeah, right. any accident on a table saw is scary stuff, all I can say is- YIKES!

Thank god you made out with all your digits, that's all that really counts.

good luck getting back in the saddle!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Still attached and still working. I can only assume that lesson learned.

It never makes us feel good to show our mistakes. But if it stops someone from doing the same or worse, then it's worth it. I can only hope that new LJs learn from our lessons.

Heal soon my friend and get back to work.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

thru the many other posts here.. i have learned gloves are a nono around power machinery of any sorts. before LJ's, i could easily envision wearing gloves around a table saw or disc sander. not now!

other things i have learned is to fear power machinery enough to respect it. before i flip any power switch, i take 3 seconds and look around to ensure things are safe. i keep my blade guard, anti-kickback pawls, riving knife installed and even purchased a couple board buddies i will be installing along with that GRRRipper thingy.

and please..take a picture of your soon to be retired push block, to show other's the faults with it's use.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Your making my thumb hurt. No sympathy here, well maybe a little, Ouch. 
Careless or not it still is painful and you don't want to see anyone get hurt.
No reason to be ashamed, it can happen to anyone.

I never use gloves and rarely use push sticks, I think both are inherently unsafe, just my opinion.

You be safe and stop feeding the blades your fingers.


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. Holbs, the push block wasn't even a "real" push block - it was a piece of scrap I had laying around the shop. Threw it in the firewood bin (after I beat the tablesaw with it to no avail - tablesaw just laughed at me. Or so it seemed), so don't have it anymore. Am thinking I'll design a push apparatus based on some of the ones I've seen on LJs and post that when it's finished. Fair enough?


----------



## Armandhammer (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah, I'd think gloves would be dangerous. If the blade caught hold of the material it might suck your hand right in to the blade. Not sure how a push stick would be dangerous though…at least a properly designed/used one.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

A+ for your wife.

It's good for people to share these stories because they are a good reminder. How many stitches did your pride get??

Take care, heal soon.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

i should look at making various push blocks. i bought mine to hold me over til i know pro's and con's of various push blocks. it's hard plastic (not wood) 6" x 6" triangle or so. but with the GRRRipper and cross cut sled, would i even need a push block i wonder? hmm.

oh..just curious. with that kind of accident, did the table saw blade cut thru skin or did it knick bone? that looks pretty wicked of a cut.


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

"I wasn't going to … but my wife told me I had to."

Well, you may be stupid, but you're not reckless. Following SWMBO's orders is the better part of valor and leads to a long and happy life. Most times they let you keep your thumbs too, so have care.

Greg


----------



## nicholasrhall (Aug 19, 2012)

That looks pretty damn painful. In fact I know it is because I'm typing this with ring finger (right hand) that's 1/2" shorter than it should be. It was big of you to post about your screw-up. Hopefully this will persuade some folks to take a good hard look at their tablesaw/jointer/router table and realize how quickly a finger can disappear at 8000 rpm. It could have happened to any of one of us.

Best wishes and take good care of that thumb.


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

Holbs, it came within a hair's width of hitting the bone - very deep through the skin. In fact, if you look close (not too close- don't want you to get sick to your stomach) you'll see the cut is actually like a kerf width. No nerve damage (tip of thumb is still pretty numb, but hopefully will regain feeling), no tendon or ligament damage. Very, very lucky in that regard.

Sandra, my pride is still in the healing process too. More like a huge dose of humble pie than anything.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

I think every post like this - even though you feel like an idiot - is beneficial. As great as they are, table saws are dangerous and I don't think people can be reminded enough.

Glad it wasn't worse - heal up soon.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Knucklehead. Have all the safety posts been lost on you? Why even post them if you knotheads are going to continue to hurt yourselves? Jeez Louise…


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

you didnt show the other side to me…MAN…that looks awful, im glad the stitches are out and close to being healed, seeing this just makes me want to be that much more careful…will be glad when you get back into the shop..i bet your first project will be a really neat new push stick..be careful.


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

DKV - please look at the title of the post. That should tell you everything you need to know. No need to get down in the trenches, so-to-speak. Also, please don't be so quick to judge. I had on all the appropriate eye protection, ear protection, and no loose clothing. Even with all the "experience" I've had in woodworking over the years, the reality is it can happen to anyone. All it takes is one little slip, and…...BOOM!

grizzman, thanks. New push block apparatus….to be continued (at some point).


----------



## natenaaron (Jun 24, 2013)

Table saw made humble pie sure tastes like crap don't it. My fingers are still painful and not fully healed and it has been almost a month.

Look at it this way, you had something to stitch.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

TZH, show me a picture of the push block. No such thing as an accident.


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

DKV, never said it was an accident. Said it was a no sympathy for stupidity moment, carelessness, negligence - whatever you want to call it. Not arguing with you. Just asking you to not be so quick to pass judgment because it can, in fact, happen to you too. Jeez Louise back at ya. I'm not asking for condemnation. Nor am I asking for sympathy. Nor am I asking for your approval or disapproval. You feel the way you do - that's fine. Beyond that, get a grip. And, for the record, I said in another post that the push stick was a piece of scrap wood I had laying around the shop. I was wearing a glove. My bad to have caused this injury to myself. Nuff said.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I do have sympathy for you, at times it's easy to get in a hurry and everyone on here has seen what can happen as a result. I applaud you and everyone else brave enough to show and talk about your injury. Everyone who gets to look at your pictures will remember them just before turning on their saw the next time out in the shop and think once more as to whether or not everything is being done as safely as possible. Hopefully your displayed injury will help prevent someone else from having the same or worse happen to them. Glad to see nothing was amputated and you'll be back in the shop before too long!


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry to hear …errr… see that. Glad you got it mostly back and that you are still itchin to get back in the shop.

I have a had a couple of close calls over the years and I think they have a lot in common with this line from yours "Got down to the last piece and…" I think a lot of accidents happen when we get within sight of that last piece and our mind starts shifting to what's next and we let our guard down. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Did pretty much the same thing a couple of years ago….minus the glove. Makes me feel ….. well, I'll let that pass.
Worst part of it for my is the scar tissue that builds up afterwards. I hate that part. I got my thumb and one finger. I posted it too…..bloody pic's and all


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

Gary, my wife says when it gets cold I'm going to really regret having done this. Already do.

swirt, you're absolutely right about the "last piece" mentality. I was getting ready to shut everything down for the day and start the cleanup. That's when things went south.

bigblockyeti, when I came walking up to the house with thumb wrapped tight in paper towels (yes, I was able to walk to the house - couldn't call because of the injury), my wife also told me later she was worried about having to go up to the shop and look for part of my thumb. She's amazing how she handled this. I feint at the sight of my own blood most of the time.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Glad you weren't totally asleep. Woodworking is dangerous. That's a reason that Charles Neil bought a Saw Stop.

I can't afford one but if I could. Thanks for reminding me to focus and be vigilant!

Hope you heal ok. I broke a finger holding a small piece and just cutting off a little edge. Piece caught the blade just wrong and the rest is a crooked ring finger!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Build yourself one of these and it may make you less stupid, *no insult intended*!


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

oldnovice, thanks but I'm already beyond stupid. Checked your link and really like the jig. You still don't have plans for it? Boy, that's exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

*Armandhammer*
To answer your question about push sticks. They tend to be not well designed, they make people feel safe and make them do things that they probably shouldn't. They don't keep the wood tight against the fence. I think they make people put there hands where they normally wouldn't be. If I have no other way to cut the piece I will use one. I don't think most people really know how to properly use them.

As far as gloves, I like to be able to feel what the wood is doing. I think they make your finger a bigger target and will pull your fingers in deeper if they get caught in the blade.

Like I said just my opinion and it ain't worth much. Next time if you want to know just ask.


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

Lovely pics TZH, thanks for them. I also like the topic title, personally I call it "paying stupid tax". Had to post a blog post on this less than a month ago as well..  Took my ego way longer to heal than my thumb, and my cut was only 1/2".

As previously stated, I fondled my saw blade on my last cuts as well… Seems to be a pattern that I have been paying a lot more attention to after that. I am really glad that the stupid fare was very low for you, in terms of what could have happened you got lucky.

Kind regards to you and your lovely better half and stay safe!


----------



## thesoninlaw (Jul 6, 2013)

TZH, you have my sympathy anyway-I'm glad this didn't cost you more! In my work, I was involved in my plant's behavioral safety process. (Not disciplinary, but proactive) I actually ran it for two years, so I learned a thing or two. The overriding principle in this process is (roughly stated) that it's *almost always* what we did or did not do (or the guy working near/before us) that results in us getting hurt. (Didn't look, didn't check, didn't have safety glasses on, didn't follow safe working procedures…ect) Let's all (even those of us up on high horses-you know who you are) use this as another lesson in working more safely. It's almost always our behavior!
BTW: In the workplace-gloves+rotating tools/equipment=not just a no no, but a hell no no.
Accident: an undesirable or unfortunate happening that occurs unintentionally and usually results in harm, injury, damage, or loss; casualty; mishap.
Dave
P.S. Thanks for sharing


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*THZ*, that is not my design, it actually was designed/built by DeLayne Peck in Nebraska. I volunteered to make the pieces of this on my CNC so that it could be replicated. The problem with that is that the original tool, GRR-Ripper 3D Push Block (see image below) is covered by a number of patents so it cannot be sold as an assembled unit and pieces may be made available … as yet to be determined.

It is available from a number of sources and made by Micro Jig.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

TZH - dont worry. It will look like this in a couple of months.


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey, Paul - sorta starting to look kind of like that already. Don't worry - I won't try to steal your moniker (Hammerthumb). That's a really good one, though. Glad yours healed up and you're back in the saddle.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Woe best of luck for the future brother. I nearly lost my thumb in a woodturning accident ,and had a five hour operation and ten days in hospital, for something nothing could have prevented .So I understand how you feel God bless ,and keep safe everyone thanks for sharing . Alistair


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Glad to hear it wasn't worse and you're on the mend already. You can always change your nickname to frankenthumb and use that second picture ; )


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

Frankenthumb - has a certain delectable ring to it, doesn't it? Thanks for the chuckle - and, once again, thanks to everyone for everything posted here, all the tips, well wishes, ideas, suggestions, recommendations. I promise to be more careful in the future.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

It happens fast! It can happen to anybody, anytime. I had a router accident. There was a moment of no blood & I could see the bone. I still have all 20.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

TZH, I admire your courage in posting this (and taking the abuse for it). I have done dumb stuff and paid the price as have ALL of us. But every time someone posts one of these wrecks, it reminds all of us that woodworking can be a dangerous sport. Hope you heal up quickly.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

*Frankenthumb* = Pricelss

Well we all get nicknames and usually not for some heroic deed ya know. I had a guy we named cups because he slammed the hatch and the cup rack fell over breaking everyone's ceramic coffee cups.


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

When would it be appropriate to change my name? I think I'll do it before someone else actually does give it to me.


----------



## mikeevens45 (Jan 31, 2014)

I would appeal to my wife who wanted this shared on lj ..the need for a saw stop table saw…just so this don't happen again right??

mike


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

That's one bad boo boo, glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## DaveHuber (Nov 12, 2009)

Could you elaborate a bit on the role gloves played in your accident?

Did the glove cause the incident, or make it worse in some way?

I, for one, really appreciate these threads. I at least attempt to learn a bit from others' experience.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Be careful or we'll have to send you over to the stumpy nubs workshop. LOL!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Grr Ripper as oldnovice posted is worth a look at if unfamiliar with it

I would have two of these if readily available in Australia.

Guards well they are there for a reason, take a look at my post on getting a block of wood in the face.

I am sure mine will get worn out from simply taking off and then putting it back on after the job I was doing is finished, but so be it.


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

DaveHuber - I take full responsibility for this. I won't blame it on the glove because I should have known better than to be wearing it while working on a tablesaw (too slippery, too much risk of getting pulled into the blade if caught - pointed out by another LJ in this thread). Wearing gloves for this kind of operation is akin to wearing loose clothing in my opinion. Using a chainsaw, on the other hand, is another story entirely. My mistake might have been in thinking (however idiotic this may sound) that each of these tools has some similarities. I'd also been running the pieces through sans gloves for everything by the time I got to the last few pieces. My thumb was getting a bit sore from pushing a scrap piece of wood (my primitive push block) through on a repeated basis, and I thought wearing a glove might alleviate some of that soreness. Well, you saw the results above, and now I'm still dealing with a very sore thumb a few weeks later. Hope this helps.

TZH


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

Bogeyguy - a very good friend of mine and fellow woodworker actually had stumpy nubs as a result of a tablesaw accident he had many years ago. I thought I'd learned from him - apparently not. If StumpyNubs could help with my stupidity, I'd be glad to let him - that's why I titled this thread the way I did.


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

robcastle - thanks for the advice. I looked at the Grr Ripper and can't afford one at this time (if I could, I'd be all over that thing). Until I can afford one, I'm going to have to come up with my own design I'm comfortable with. I'll try to share in the future what that looks like.

By the way, where's that post you mentioned?

TZH


----------

